
Adaptive Neural Compilation - cocoflunchy
http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~rudy/publications/2016-05-21-anc.html
======
vessenes
Wow, speaking of really needing great test coverage -- at the same time, this
is probably a great way to get devs to write tests; if they do write them,
they'll get much more optimized code.

~~~
memming
and if they don't write them down, the compiled program might not work!

------
brudgers
Direct link to PDF:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1605.07969v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1605.07969v2.pdf)

~~~
jjaredsimpson
It's best to link to the abstract
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1605.07969](http://arxiv.org/abs/1605.07969) which will
display versions of the paper as it's updated.

~~~
brudgers
I can see where you're coming from.

My preference is to just read the article. Given the decay rate of Hacker News
submissions, it is probably rare for an academic article to see an update
during the time it is receiving attention.

Anyway, the original submission has the abstract.

~~~
homarp
In that particular case:

    
    
       (Submitted on 25 May 2016 (v1), 
       last revised 26 May 2016   (this version, v2))
    

so they change it quite fast!

>Given the decay rate of Hacker News submissions

but some use the archives

------
zump
Will neural compilation ever exceed the classical method?

